# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Guide] Best eso bots for 2018

## Lavillana

The only bots that have worked for me for ESO are pixel bots. They do not read the memory. They read the screen and respond accordingly. 

PROS: 
They work
They fight
They gather
They are mostly undetected
There are profiles and skill managers for ESO

CONS
They take more time to setup 
They may require you to read a wiki to setup your own pathing in the game
They are doable for anyone, but not easy

THE BEST PIXEL BOTS
MMO VIPER - ESO Bot - ViperBot
Macrogoblin - no premade profiles but doable
Chimpeon

----------


## Mx5476

Thanks for giving me details of any and all bots you are using to cheat on Eso, I will forward all information to zenimmax studios including the names of all those who are using said methods to cheat genuine players such as myself out of the resources we require to craft weapons and armour that is essential to us genuine players, people like you are strangling the game, it's spreading like cancer and needs to be eradicated, since I work for a game developer I have no other alternative than to notify zenimax online, thank you for sharing this info, I appreciate it, kind Regards

----------


## Ehnoah

> Thanks for giving me details of any and all bots you are using to cheat on Eso, I will forward all information to zenimmax studios including the names of all those who are using said methods to cheat genuine players such as myself out of the resources we require to craft weapons and armour that is essential to us genuine players, people like you are strangling the game, it's spreading like cancer and needs to be eradicated, since I work for a game developer I have no other alternative than to notify zenimax online, thank you for sharing this info, I appreciate it, kind Regards


Nice Troll. Bots exist since day one and never can stop them  :Big Grin:  There are even new Memory bots now.

----------


## alcovex

> Nice Troll. Bots exist since day one and never can stop them  There are even new Memory bots now.


Would appreciate if u can DM some of those bots ^_^

----------


## Demondog70

> Would appreciate if u can DM some of those bots ^_^


I would really like to know also if you could msg them to me pls.

----------


## SuchHackMuchWow

> Nice Troll. Bots exist since day one and never can stop them  There are even new Memory bots now.


Please tell me they are undetectable and can quest. I would love to start a necro!

----------


## Malkav69

does MMOViper still work ? anyone using it ?

----------


## hackerlol

I just started playing this game. I was wondering if aside from Viper is there anything else out there?
2019 ; )

----------


## Ashoran

> I just started playing this game. I was wondering if aside from Viper is there anything else out there?
> 2019 ; )


I'm with the Pandaguy on this one, also got in the game recently ^^

----------


## ceh430

hmm so where are these "New memory bots for ESO" ?

----------


## kickazz006

Are there any ESO PS4 bots?

----------


## darkhon

> Are there any ESO PS4 bots?


definite no

----------


## KnifeS2

Are there still bots working for auto farming? PC

----------

